# Crankshaft size Long 2460



## jlrod.usmc (Oct 11, 2020)

Anyone know what the standard size for the crankshaft on a Long 2460 is? Getting it cut but the machine shop needs to know what the standard size is. Short of ordering a set of rings which are easily available. I would know where to start. I already researched online.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Long 2360-2460-2510 Parts Manual Part 1 of 2


Long 2360-2460-2510 Parts Manual 2 files. Scan of actual manual. Part 1 Long2360-2460-2510PartsManual-Part1of2.pdf Long2360-2460-2510PartsManual-Part2of2.pdf Missing pages 196 to 199 which is the dash and instrument parts.




www.tractorforum.com




Page 33 gives you the part number..... you may be able to source out specs using this info.
Crankshaft # TX 15106, I believe.


----------



## jlrod.usmc (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks. Using the 460 service Manuel it gives me these specs. Hopefully it’s the same. According the the vendor of the manual it should be.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

